# Mature (over 50 yr old) Steel, Lead and sax or horn Wanted in Wasaga



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Keys, drums, bass and rhythm guitar all around 60 yrs and female vox, 40 yr, are searching for lead(steel lap would be a bonus as we add some Tedeschi type stuff) and reeds/horn player to join in.

Easy going styles featuring, so far, swing, early rock n roll, country and motown to suit the gal include 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s with some amy winehouse(she likes) stuff at the moment...

New musicians will bring any styles they enjoy into the mix.

Two Summer festival style gigs on the calendar and you may join in with pay if you want...no pressure

We get together afternoons or early evenings(home by 9😊).

We are all ex pro and have good volume control and skill sets...

All of us are double vax plus boosters and the home music room is huge with lots of space

Please pm


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I would be all over this on bass if I lived closer. 

Best of luck!


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

is Collingwood close to Chilliwack Then for sure, I'm in!
The 9 pm seals it


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't take this the wrong way, but I'm almost _glad _we don't live closer.

Too tempting.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just realized I don’t meet parameters anyway.

Old, not mature.


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

In the Seventies THE best gigs in Ontario ( In the summer) were Grand Bend and Wasaga Beach. Played the " DARD" many times with bands from T.O and London .What a great time ! Wish I could go back there ! Hope you find some cool people to play with !


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Even further back than the Seventies, I was taking bass lessons in Barrie (as a temporary respite from my more usual guitar lessons) from a jazzer whose band had a regular weekend gig at the Dard. Something unknown happened to their bass player, and I was recruited to replace him, because, apparently, in those days, I could read music! (Not to mention being in possession of a brand new Precision Bass.) Fine by me, but I wasn't yet old enough to drive, so I'd be reliant on my instructor for a ride (not to mention a bass amp). So far, so good. But then I had to apply to join some union or other, and get bonded. Don't remember much about that part of it, but considering my age, it couldn't have gone well. The killer stumbling block was that musicians had to be of legal drinking age to play in a licensed establishment, which, of course, the Dard was, and which, of course, I wasn't. So that abruptly ended my fledgling career as a professional bass player. Probably just as well.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Milkman said:


> I just realized I don’t meet parameters anyway.
> 
> Old, not mature.
> 
> View attachment 396241


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> View attachment 396249


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Mooh said:


> I would be all over this on bass if I lived closer.
> 
> Best of luck!


I would be all over this if I was mature.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If I went it would be all over.

^ this


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Do you play Wagonwheel, Free Fallin or anything by Florida Georgia Line?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Do you play Wagonwheel, Free Fallin or anything by Florida Georgia Line?


Have not seen those on any list yet....some of the beaten to death tunes on the list include moondance and brown eyed girl(sigh) but waddaya gonna do eh


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Updated content


----------



## Dove37 (Jan 21, 2018)

“Nibbling’ on sponge cake…..”


----------

